# HELP! Need to fit 3 car seats in 3rd row of minivan



## jillybeans (Mar 11, 2005)

We have an '02 Grand Caravan.
Second row I have: dd1(almost 5) in a FF Truefit (she has to stay here due to extreme car sickness) passenger side and dd3(1) RF in a MyRide65 in the middle.

I have to fit three kids in the back row. I prefer not to do a booster for the extra kiddo, but can if needed. I have two 2yo (dd2 and fd) in alpha omegas currently in the very back, one on each side.

What can I do to get the extra seat in? And should I switch seats? If I leave the two AO in the back, it only leaves about 14 inches MAX for another seat. We really want to add another foster child to the mix, but need to know if it's possible! (they would be under age 4)

Help mamas!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

You probably need 2 radians in the back.


----------



## jillybeans (Mar 11, 2005)

is there any other choice than 2 radians?! I don't exactly have $600 to shell out!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If the kids are small enough, you could try sceneras or complete airs. They are decently narrow. But none of those seats are 14", so you'll need 2 new narrower seats I would guess. Not sure how the width on the AO compares. You could also get a ride safer travel vest for the child in the middle.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

I have no idea how the third row of an 06 Odyssey compares to yours, but I have two FF radians (outboard) and a FF marathon in my third row. It was pretty much the only combination I could get that would work for my kids. I think you will need at least one radian, unless your third row is signifigantly wider than mine.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Try three Maestros, for $250.


----------



## jillybeans (Mar 11, 2005)

Curious...Can I swap the 3person bench up to the middle and put the 2 person bench in the back? That would eliminate the problems of the cupholders in the back, and I'd gain a few inches.

chickabiddy: Aren't the maestros boosters? I'd prefer one that is a convertible, because we won't always know the age/size of our foster children.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The maestro is a combination set, meaning it harnesses and converts to a booster. But, the booster mode is pretty much outgrown the same time as the harness mode, so you'll have to get a different booster when the child outgrows the maestro.


----------

